# Joomla Löschen fehlgeschlagen(Installations verzeichnis)



## boterfreak (21. Feb. 2013)

Schönen Guten Tag,

ich habe folgendes problem. Joomla bietet es an das man nach der Installation per Button Klick im Install Menü das verzeichnis Installation löscht. Nun leider gibt er mir diese nur mit einer Fehlermeldung aus "Fehler". An was kann es liegen ? Die Logs sagen leider nur das es nicht gibt, ob es daran liegt das ich es danach Manuell per FTP Client gelöscht habe weis ich nicht. Und ich habe es per Root hochgeladen gehabt im Kunden Ordner, also war nicht mit dem Kunden Account im FTP eingelogt sondern als root per SFTP eventuell deswegen ?


----------



## Till (22. Feb. 2013)

> Und ich habe es per Root hochgeladen gehabt im Kunden Ordner, also war nicht mit dem Kunden Account im FTP eingelogt sondern als root per SFTP eventuell deswegen ?


Genau das ist der Fehler. Alle Datein die Du hochgeladen hast gehören jetzt dem User root und nicht wie es sein sollte dem Web Benutzer und der Client Gruppe, deshalb kannst Du jetzt in Joomla auch das Verzeichnis nicht löschen. Du musst ein chown -R auf alle Dateien und Ordner im web Verzeichnis durchführen so dass sie dem ruchtigen User und der richtigen Gruppe gehören.


----------

